# Squier Bass VI. It's happening.



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

Squier Bass VI is here! [rumor] - Harmony Central
OffsetGuitars.com &bull; View topic - 2013 Squier Vintage Modified Bass VI
Squier Bass VI. At last an affordable, somewhat correct VI! - TalkBass Forums



> Aw yes, I've heard it from multiple sources: will be here in august, streetprice of around 350$... And more important: correct 4-switch plate and chrome control plate... So glad I didn't jump on the Pawnshop-version





> Street price should be roughly $349.
> Again, like the VMJM and VM Jaguar, no trem lock. But we all get the 4 switches. I'm just sorry there's no groovy 1960's color in there.
> This is probably a Summer NAMM item. No other offsets that I know o














EDIT: Description
http://www.keymusic.com/product/Squier-Vintage-Modified-Bass-VI-3-Color-Sunburst



> Squier brings you the welcome return of a longvanished Fender classic in the deeply satisfying form of the Vintage Modified Bass VI six-string bass. The original model of 1961-1975 has provided distinctively voiced low end for everyone from the Beatles to the Black Keys, Cream to the Cure, and many others.
> 
> The Vintage Modified Bass VI delivers authentically vintage-style look and tone, with a few modern touches such as a comfortable &#8220;modern C&#8221; neck profile and 9.5&#8221; fingerboard radius (the originals were 7.25&#8221, and three custom Jaguar single-coil pickups with notched &#8220;claw&#8221; shielding rings (reverse-wound / reverse-polarity middle pickup).
> 
> Other features include the model&#8217;s classic 30&#8221; scale (standard tuning one octave lower than a guitar), maple neck, bound rosewood fingerboard with 21 medium jumbo frets and pearloid block inlays, four two-position slider switches (on/off switch for each pickup and one bass-cut &#8220;strangle&#8221; tone circuit switch), tortoiseshell pickguard (three-ply white-black-white on Black model), two black plastic control knobs (master volume, master tone), and vintage-style six-saddle bridge with non-locking floating vibrato. Available in Black, Olympic White and Three-color Sunburst.



Specs (via Google Translate):
http://www.bax-shop.nl/solid-body/s...ss-vi-owt-bariton-gitaar/product-details.html


> specifications:
> - Baritone electric guitar, solid body
> - Color: white (Olympic White)
> - Body: Bass VI
> ...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 4, 2013)

AWESOME!

I might buy a white one to match my Jazzmaster.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

I planned on getting a Jazzmaster in the future. If these stay in production, this'll be another thing on my list. 

EDIT: Holy shit, they're bringing back the Starcaster, too. 

http://www.squier-talk.com/forum/other-squiers/34095-squier-starcaster-will-out-namm-2013-a.html


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I planned on getting a Jazzmaster in the future. If these stay in production, this'll be another thing on my list.
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, they're bringing back the Starcaster, too.
> 
> Squier Starcaster will be out for NAMM 2013 ? - Fender® Squier® Guitar and Bass Forum



OH .... YES


----------



## morethan6 (Jul 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if it should be here or the bass section. Move if neccesarry.
> 
> Squier Bass VI is here! [rumor] - Harmony Central
> OffsetGuitars.com &bull; View topic - 2013 Squier Vintage Modified Bass VI
> Squier Bass VI. At last an affordable, somewhat correct VI! - TalkBass Forums



I am well into this - did someone say BKP custom wound Jag pickups?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 4, 2013)

This is relevant to my interests. 

Really digging the white one!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 4, 2013)

For $350, you can't really go wrong. This sounds pretty damn neat and I may just end up getting a white one.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 4, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, what is the tuning of it?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 4, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what is the tuning of it?


Bass E.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 4, 2013)

But is it E to E? And it's spaced like a guitar? I'm intrigued. I know plenty of instruments and I'm surprised I didn't know about this...


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 4, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> But is it E to E? And it's spaced like a guitar? I'm intrigued. I know plenty of instruments and I'm surprised I didn't know about this...



yes it is E3 to E1. Guitar tuning, guitar string spacing, guitar pickups, guitar tremolo, guitar everything except for being in the range of a bass  these were popular for spaghetti western bass sounds as well as surf music and stuff like that. John Lennon and George Harrison would occasionally use a bass VI when Paul McCartney was playing piano instead of bass, a la live versions of "Hey Jude" and others.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 4, 2013)

Robert Smith from The Cure uses one a lot too. It was used heavily around the era of their Faith album and he plays it live a bit too.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




My god that gif is the best thing ever!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2013)

crg123 said:


> My god that gif is the best thing ever!



Best gif for the best situation.


----------



## jwade (Jul 5, 2013)

$350? Christ, great price.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 5, 2013)

These are 30", right? I'd be down to get one of these just to play around with. Anyone know what the string spacing is? Is it exactly the same as a guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2013)

If it's like a real Bass VI, it'll be 30''. And it's just like a standard guitar.

EDIT: Description and specs in the OP. To answer your question, 30'' scale with a 42mm nut.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not torn between one of these and a Baritone Telecaster... I know they are VERY different instruments, but both make me really interested! lol


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 5, 2013)

Whoa, I am thoroughly surprised that this is going to be a thing. This would be a great platform to modify from


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh shit, this is awesome. Especially for $350!


----------



## Murmel (Jul 5, 2013)

Fender has been impressing me greatly the past year or so, bringing out some EXCELLENT Squier models. The best part is that these VM and CV models often put MIM Fenders, and sometimes even MIA to shame.

Perhaps this is hoping too much, but if they would stop making instruments this good, perhaps the VM and CV models we have now will be worth something on the used market in a few decades or so.
It would be strange if quality started dropping as we progress in technology though, but you never know.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome! 

I'd love to get one, even if it's just to play these:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2013)

Aerosmith is one of the reasons I want one of these.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 7, 2013)

Want one so bad, I'm almost physically uncomfortable. I had a 30" bari that I had to sell due to financial reasons years ago, and I still miss it.

Must move some gear.


----------



## Altar (Jul 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy shit, they're bringing back the Starcaster, too.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha ha ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## IntoEntropy (Jul 10, 2013)

it has happened. pics and vid from offsetguitars.com:



























Demo:


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 10, 2013)

Altar said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha ha ha ha ha ha.....



Hey, it might happen. Maybe.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 10, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> Hey, it might happen. Maybe.



Personally, I'd be in for a Starcaster reissue long before a Bass VI. Then again, I'm an acknowledged oddball.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd dig a Starcaster reissue. I think it's an underrated shape. 

Unfortunately, unless they say something within the next few days, I guess it isn't happening.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow, awesome news. I started thinking about one of these after playing "The Last of Us." It's featured pretty heavily in the soundtrack and used rather creatively...sparked some ideas of my own. 

I had been looking at the Pawn Shop series one but this makes things much more manageable.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 10, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Wow, awesome news. I started thinking about one of these after playing "The Last of Us." It's featured pretty heavily in the soundtrack and used rather creatively...sparked some ideas of my own.
> 
> I had been looking at the Pawn Shop series one but this makes things much more manageable.



Any examples on youtube? I played half of the game and I love Santaollala's acoustic guitar work, his songs are superb, but I don't recall hearing a bass on the tracks I heard so far. Incredible game AND soundtrack by the way


----------



## celticelk (Jul 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd dig a Starcaster reissue. I think it's an underrated shape.
> 
> Unfortunately, unless they say something within the next few days, I guess it isn't happening.



There's always a custom build. 7/8-string Starcaster, anyone? =)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

celticelk said:


> There's always a custom build. 7/8-string Starcaster, anyone? =)



Know any custom builders that would make a Starcaster clone for $400?


----------



## celticelk (Jul 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Know any custom builders that would make a Starcaster clone for $400?



There is that. OTOH, I don't think we're gonna get a 7-string Starcaster out of Fender, either. =)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh well, there's always a used Yamaha Wes Borland sig.


----------



## Altar (Jul 10, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> Hey, it might happen. Maybe.




Teehee. Hanson Parry is a silly man.

I've got a seven string jazzmaster running around in my head...


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 10, 2013)

Am I the only person who doesn't like Fender guitars at all?


----------



## celticelk (Jul 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh well, there's always a used Yamaha Wes Borland sig.



...except that I hate Floyds. More for you, I suppose. =)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't like Fender guitars at all?



Well then you're in the wrong thread, buddy.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well then you're in the wrong thread, buddy.



haha I guess so. Fender is notorious for not breaking the mold, I wonder why they suddenly decided to make something interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> haha I guess so. Fender is notorious for not breaking the mold, I wonder why they suddenly decided to make something interesting.



You mean the Bass VI, that's probably older than you are? 

Besides, they broke the mold like 50 years ago. It's not like they have to release a new innovation every year. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fender_Bass_VI


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 11, 2013)

If I get one, I'm painting it fiesta red immediately.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Right when I decide to 30" convert my RG *grumbling*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Right when I decide to 30" convert my RG *grumbling*



Well now you got something meant for versatility.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Halowords (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean the Bass VI, that's probably older than you are?
> 
> Besides, they broke the mold like 50 years ago. It's not like they have to release a new innovation every year.



Well there is that.

I do sort of agree, Fender as a company has not really done a ton of new things in a while. I like their guitars, however on a corporate level they have played it pretty safe and issued a couple hundred variations of the Stratocaster and Telecaster. They might be great at what they do, however they have gotten pretty sterile and static since Leo left.

G&L on the other hand... 

It is nice to have a nicely affordable Bass VI though. And the Starcaster, or some other Fender-styled semi-hollow in that vein (not just a Thinline) has been a pipe dream for a few of us for some time.

-Cheers


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean the Bass VI, that's probably older than you are?
> 
> Besides, they broke the mold like 50 years ago. It's not like they have to release a new innovation every year.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fender_Bass_VI



You mean the one that they stopped making in 1976? And since then they have continued to push out mostly nothing but the same strats and teles over and over again? Not trying to be a jerk, but you've got to admit this is kind of coming out of left field for Fender. They don't even have any production 7 stringers, aside from a few obscure ones that didn't last very long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

So, you're telling me a company has to make ERGs to be a good company?
Right. 

Why do they need to anyway? They have Jackson, Charvel, and EVH for their other stuff. Fender is aimed for the more vintage market.


----------



## Altar (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, you're telling me a company has to make ERGs to be a good company?
> Right.
> 
> Fender is aimed for the more vintage market.



This is what bugs me - STILL no 7 string with any good vintage styling from Fender. I've tried, but I just can't deal with the shitty parts and finishes you get with the "pointy guys". And don't get me started on the aesthetics...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'd love to see Fender make a Strat (like the Squier Strat 7) or a Tele, but when someone says a company is irrelevant because they don't make ERGs, it grinds my gears.


----------



## Razzy (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see Fender make a Strat (like the Squier Strat 7) or a Tele, but when someone says a company is irrelevant because they don't make ERGs, it grinds my gears.




2000 Fender Squire Stagemaster 7 String Electric Guitar w Case | eBay

Here you go, man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, I know Squier did one. It was short-lived, though.


----------



## tripforks (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel there's a real untapped market for vintage/"normal" styled 7 strings (like me!) that Fender could tap into and make some real bank. Part of me is thinking that at least someone at Fender HQ is keeping a close eye on the PRS SE Custom 24 7 and the Gibson Flying V 7 over the next few quarters. Still, Fender's target demographic aren't really the 7/8 string multiscale crowd, so I wouldn't hold my breath.

As for the Bass VI, I'm totally saving my pennies for this in Olympic White. I hope this doeswell, and encourages more funky VMs. A Squier Starcaster would be absolutely sick for someone like me, who can't stand the semi hollows with sub-25" scales


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 11, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> haha I guess so. Fender is notorious for not breaking the mold, I wonder why they suddenly decided to make something interesting.



Notorious to those that don't study history maybe. Seriously look at all the crazy out-there designs Fender has come out with over the years. Even the last couple of years has seen some waay funky stuff in the way of the Pawn Shop series. Just because it might not seem innovative in a way that appeals to the average metal player does not mean it is not innovative.

Besides, Fender made the mold, why would they want to go breaking it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Besides, Fender made the mold, why would they want to go breaking it?



Not enough djent, duh.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not enough djent, duh.







&


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder how many blues and country players cried inside watching those videos.


----------



## Altar (Jul 11, 2013)

I found this mockup a while back:







Actually, gears are churning. Novak makes a seven pole JM pup, Musikraft may be persuaded to alter their CNC program a bit with some $$$... Modify a JM neck pocket, should be a relatively simple project...

Now if only I had money...


----------



## celticelk (Jul 11, 2013)

^^^ I would imagine that the hardest part would be a suitable bridge. A modern trem wouldn't have the same feel, and certainly not the same aesthetic. Good to know that Novak makes JM-7 pickups, though....


----------



## Altar (Jul 11, 2013)

The mockup isn't mine.

My ideas were a little different - Novak JM-7's, a modified bridge to fit standard JM bridge posts, and a custom Rhoney 7 keyhole plate:






Maybe slap a Jazz bass cover on to hide it.

Musikraft body and neck, unless they won't do it, then custom... 

Could work?


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 12, 2013)

lawlz, chillax. I don't like Fender guitars. Even when I was playing 6 stringers in power metal bands my dad would always have Fenders and I hated the way they looked, played, and sounded. It's not because I'm some douchy djent kid, (I don't even like djent, yuck) I just don't like their guitars. The fact that they don't make anything with more than 6 strings because they don't want to upset their very-stuck-in-their-ways fans is just another reason to feel "meh" towards them. I was just surprised that they brought back a baritone guitar after not making one for FOURTY YEARS. No need to be all butthurt about it.


----------



## focusbob (Jul 12, 2013)

any vids of these vi models (not these particular necessary but any) playing heavy music?


----------



## focusbob (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried a schechter vi at gc and it sounded interesting but I don't know what I would do with it as configured (with it's stock pickups, can't tell how it would sound with other pickups)


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 12, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> lawlz, chillax. I don't like Fender guitars. Even when I was playing 6 stringers in power metal bands my dad would always have Fenders and I hated the way they looked, played, and sounded. It's not because I'm some douchy djent kid, (I don't even like djent, yuck) I just don't like their guitars. The fact that they don't make anything with more than 6 strings because they don't want to upset their very-stuck-in-their-ways fans is just another reason to feel "meh" towards them. I was just surprised that they brought back a baritone guitar after not making one for FOURTY YEARS. No need to be all butthurt about it.



No-one's butthurt.

It's just that your information is, in fact, incorrect. 

It all makes sense, given that you don't like Fender guitars. That being said, why are you in a thread about a Fender guitar when you don't like Fender guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup.

Also, it hasn't been fourty years since the last Bass VI reissue. There's been a few in the passed few decades. 

Also, quoting Maxofmetal in another thread:



MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who says that Gibson and/or Fender hasn't "innovated" in years is either willfully ignorant or living under a rock.
> 
> In the last ten years Gibson has:
> -Introduced the Digital Les Paul, a model which integrates MIDI function, digital output, and magnetic pickups far beyond a simple Ghost/Shadow install.
> ...


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup.
> 
> Also, it hasn't been fourty years since the last Bass VI reissue. There's been a few in the passed few decades.
> 
> Also, quoting Maxofmetal in another thread:



That's also not including the 7 (& now 8) string models under the Squier, Charvel & Jackson brands - which are still Fender. The reason Fender doesn't really sell those under their main brand is simply for brand identification purposes.

Also the recent Blacktop Tele baritone a the Jaguar baritone from 64 that reappeared in 2004 / 5.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 12, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> No-one's butthurt.
> It's just that your information is, in fact, incorrect.



You mean my opinions are incorrect? I'm not trying to supply any information at all, I'm just saying that I don't really like Fender and am surprised that they are bringing this guitar out. I don't think Fender makes very interesting guitars and that is still just an opinion, even if you have a bunch of examples of guitars that you think are interesting or innovative. Meh.



Mordacain said:


> It all makes sense, given that you don't like Fender guitars. That being said, why are you in a thread about a Fender guitar when you don't like Fender guitars?



Because that's what forums are for? haha why else would there even be a thread about it? Might as well talk about stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> You mean my opinions are incorrect?





shawnperolis said:


> haha I guess so. Fender is notorious for not breaking the mold, I wonder why they suddenly decided to make something interesting.



^That's not an opinion. 



> Because that's what forums are for? haha why else would there even be a thread about it? Might as well talk about stuff.


Or, it could be a thread for people to find out more about these guitars, not so you can share your inaccurate facts like above. 

Sure, you can hate on Fender, but the way you're presenting your argument here makes you sound like a troll or just really uninformed.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 12, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> You mean my opinions are incorrect? I'm not trying to supply any information at all, I'm just saying that I don't really like Fender and am surprised that they are bringing this guitar out. I don't think Fender makes very interesting guitars and that is still just an opinion, even if you have a bunch of examples of guitars that you think are interesting or innovative. Meh.



I am referring to this:



shawnperolis said:


> haha I guess so. Fender is notorious for not breaking the mold, I wonder why they suddenly decided to make something interesting.



You might have considered that an opinion, but it was stated as fact, which it is not.

You are certainly welcome to not like Fender guitars and to not find them interesting (and no-one is disputing that), but innovation is a matter of historical record, not opinion.

/Edit


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 12, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I am referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad, I wrote that on a phone. It was meant to come across as a general statement about how I (and many others) feel about Fender.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^That's not an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, it could be a thread for people to find out more about these guitars, not so you can share your inaccurate facts like above.



It's a very common point of view, you can find many people and journalists who share it. Sorry that you disagree. I am not posting anything as fact. I can be done with this thread though, sorry if people not sharing your opinions offends you.


----------



## Halowords (Jul 12, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I'm just saying that I don't really like Fender and *am surprised that they are bringing this guitar out.*



You shouldn't be. It's a guitar that is a part of their history, maybe there has been some renewed interest (I mean, Schecter released an UltraCure-VI, basically a Robert Smith baritone based on the Bass VI). Re-issues are probably going to be done at a time when it is most profitable to them.



tripforks said:


> I feel there's a real untapped market for vintage/"normal" styled 7 strings (like me!) that Fender could tap into and make some real bank. Part of me is thinking that at least someone at Fender HQ is keeping a close eye on the PRS SE Custom 24 7 and the Gibson Flying V 7 over the next few quarters. Still, Fender's target demographic aren't really the 7/8 string multiscale crowd, so I wouldn't hold my breath.



Not to speak for Fender, however I wonder if there IS much of a market for these guitars. _MOST_ guitarists are pretty traditional. They want their Telecasters without any tummy tucks and with vintage-accurate specs, their Les Pauls just like they were in 1959, and to cop the tones of the guitar heroes that have been around for decades. Most buying a Fender are NOT going to be going after a seven-strong or eight-string. Could they sell some as a Squier? Maybe. Did they try that and sell enough to keep their interest? Apparently. If you are here and interested in >6-string guitars or multiscale instruments, you are not the norm. Plus, Fender may believe (perhaps rightly so) that Jackson, Schecter, and a few others have the niche filled in that regard, so they can release an 8-string Jackson without much risk. An 8-string Telecaster? Much less a multiscale? That might be a bit of a leap of faith. Even their Baritone Telecaster seems to be cool yet not a big seller from what I've heard. I might like the idea, you might like the idea, however most just want the Hendrix/Page/Clapton/etc. played.

-Cheers


----------



## Murmel (Jul 12, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> You mean the one that they stopped making in 1976? And since then they have continued to push out mostly nothing but the same strats and teles over and over again? Not trying to be a jerk, but you've got to admit this is kind of coming out of left field for Fender. They don't even have any production 7 stringers, aside from a few obscure ones that didn't last very long.



Fender make _amazing_ sounding guitars that are renowned all over the world. Nothing needs to be changed about them. Honestly, as long as the keep pumping them out in sweet finishes I'm happy.
As soon as I got my first Fender I was sold, now they're my go to instruments together with Les Pauls.
Not only do they make amazing guitars, but excellent basses as well. The Precision was the worlds first electric bass, and it holds up against most other basses to this day. Few things can match its sound.

There's plenty of other compaines to choose from if you want something else. If you still want a Fender and are satisfied with 6 strings, most are very easily modded to suit any type of music.

I do agree that a 7-string stratocaster would be nice. But ERG's are still a niche market, though they are becoming more common.


----------



## Halowords (Jul 12, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Fender make _amazing_ sounding guitars that are renowned all over the world. Nothing needs to be changed about them.



Just to play a bit of Devil's Advocate...

Not that they NEED to change anything. However, despite some nice changes mentioned they have still been making the same basic guitars largely in the same fashion since their inception. They work, obviously sell gobs of them, so no real criticism there.

However...I think G&L shows there is a lot more you CAN do with those designs, from solid-tops to pickup designs and configurations, Leo kept tinkering long after he had left Fender. Fender generally has not. At minimal, they seem to have been MUCH more conservative. Not saying that is necessarily good or bad, especially if they keep putting out a quality product.

Yes, it's my opinion Fender has not been all that innovative in their designs. Some of that is their demographic. Arguably most to go Fender for their tradition. Still, that perception exists for a reason (same with Gibson for instance). I think G&L is a good example of a company with a bit more flexibility that has done some interesting things with guitars. Of course, they do not have ERG's, baritones, or multiscales either so take that with whatever grain of salt you want.

-Cheers


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 12, 2013)

those Squier stagemaster guitars were actually really nice....but nobody wanted to pay over $400 for a Squier, even with seven strings, Floyd roses, neck-through-bodies, and 24 frets....I owned one seven and two of the sixes and they were awesome!


----------



## Halowords (Jul 12, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> those Squier stagemaster guitars were actually really nice....but nobody wanted to pay over $400 for a Squier, even with seven strings, Floyd roses, neck-through-bodies, and 24 frets....I owned one seven and two of the sixes and they were awesome!



Probably a very valid point. However (and we have to totally, totally guess), what would have happened if they had made either A) a more-affordable 24-fret neck-through 7-string w/ Floyd Rose or B) a full-blown American made 7- or 8-string 24-fret neck-through Strat/Super-Strat/whatever with a nice top and maybe a multiscale? It would be interesting to see if that took off.

Maybe I am just being pessimistic. I think they would have a hard time selling enough to make that venture worth it. At best, it is kind of a risk that I think they are fine not taking. I think the Stagemaster looks cool on-paper and is probably pretty amazing. I also think a Stratocaster that was either neck-through, had 24-frets, or a Floyd Rose (much less all three) would have a hard time selling since it does not fit the typical Fender demographic or MO. So I also think to an extend the Stagemaster (or anything like it) would be catering to a different audience, one they are probably fine letting Jackson field.

-Cheers


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 12, 2013)

Halowords said:


> Probably a very valid point. However (and we have to totally, totally guess), what would have happened if they had made either A) a more-affordable 24-fret neck-through 7-string w/ Floyd Rose or B) a full-blown American made 7- or 8-string 24-fret neck-through Strat/Super-Strat/whatever with a nice top and maybe a multiscale? It would be interesting to see if that took off.
> 
> Maybe I am just being pessimistic. I think they would have a hard time selling enough to make that venture worth it. At best, it is kind of a risk that I think they are fine not taking. I think the Stagemaster looks cool on-paper and is probably pretty amazing. I also think a Stratocaster that was either neck-through, had 24-frets, or a Floyd Rose (much less all three) would have a hard time selling since it does not fit the typical Fender demographic or MO. So I also think to an extend the Stagemaster (or anything like it) would be catering to a different audience, one they are probably fine letting Jackson field.
> 
> -Cheers



I agree that it wouldn't be worth it to Fender. It's especially not worth it since they have Charvel and Jackson to fill that niche under their distribution already, so why should they compete with themselves?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah, but the good Jackson are stupidly expensive for the specs, and having played several of the over $1,000 models, I was wholly unimpressed with price-value ratio....


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 12, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> yeah, but the good Jackson are stupidly expensive for the specs, and having played several of the over $1,000 models, I was wholly unimpressed with price-value ratio....



Hmm, would you be all that impressed with an American Fender Strat 7 at say $1600 then?

Fit and Finish would be pretty much even between Fender and Jackson around that price point from the various models I've played...


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 12, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Wow, awesome news. I started thinking about one of these after playing "The Last of Us." It's featured pretty heavily in the soundtrack and used rather creatively...sparked some ideas of my own.
> 
> I had been looking at the Pawn Shop series one but this makes things much more manageable.



This song is played with it... right? I love the sound of it!!


----------



## Tordah (Jul 17, 2013)

I reeeeeaaaaally want one of these after hearing that beautifully simple piece. Trouble is, after thorough researching, no one can give me an answer on whether these things can be played on 1x12 Vintage 30 cabinet. The amp itself is very low wattage, 20W, so I know there won't be a lot of headroom, but I really don't want to blow my speaker. Was thinking of EQ'ing the whole thing to take out the bass frequencies. Would the Bass VI work alright in such a setup?


----------



## tommychains (Jul 17, 2013)

For 350? Well I WAS just going to get one guitar this year, but I've been such a good boy.

Ordering this and an Ibanez 550XH for christmas presents to myself. I shall paint it seafoam green and make it my main baritone.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 17, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Hmm, would you be all that impressed with an American Fender Strat 7 at say $1600 then?
> 
> Fit and Finish would be pretty much even between Fender and Jackson around that price point from the various models I've played...


 
nah, reinstate the Stagemaster Series through Squier and cater to the low-mid budget ERG market!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 17, 2013)

It may only be a matter of time before Squier tools up and starts producing at least 7 strings again... they're taking cues from other budget brands (SX/Agile for example), as well as talk across the internet (clearly... I've seen petitions and threads on several forums begging for a Squier Bass VI).


----------



## Altar (Jul 18, 2013)

Tordah said:


> I reeeeeaaaaally want one of these after hearing that beautifully simple piece. Trouble is, after thorough researching, no one can give me an answer on whether these things can be played on 1x12 Vintage 30 cabinet. The amp itself is very low wattage, 20W, so I know there won't be a lot of headroom, but I really don't want to blow my speaker. Was thinking of EQ'ing the whole thing to take out the bass frequencies. Would the Bass VI work alright in such a setup?



They're jag pickups, they shouldn't blow your speakers any easier than a guitar. Just roll off a little bass and you'll be fine.


----------



## Carver (Jul 18, 2013)

nice, i am very into this! i was looking at the pawn shop mim fender bass VI but it seemed pretty expensive for a mexican fender, but what ever.. i was going to just eventually get one when someone bought one and didnt like it, but at the price of the SQ's i really think this is the route im going to go for a long scale fender, a quick p up and electronic swap and these things will sound awesome. At least i assume the electronics will be sub par considering the price point.

that and well... they just look so cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)

Bumping:

Vintage Modified Bass VI | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®

Finally listed on Fender's site.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2013)

Bumping again. The $350 price tag was true.

Squier Vintage Modified Bass VI Bass Guitar | SamAsh


----------



## Orren (Aug 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping again. The $350 price tag was true.
> 
> Squier Vintage Modified Bass VI Bass Guitar | SamAsh



FWIW, I'd absolutely throw down for one of these...if there was a lefty model. 

Orren


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2013)

Ooh, I didn't know it'd come in different colors. They missed an opportunity by putting the tort guard on the white model instead of the white guard like the one they used on the black model. A white-on-white bass VI with block inlays? Ooo lawdy, that'd be delicious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't get an aftermarket guard?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 5, 2013)

It's possible SOMEONE out there makes an aftermarket that'd fit (assuming the guard on this is exact to vintage specs, and guards are one of the first things to go when adherence to vintage specs is concerned, haha), but little niggles like that only help to make me focus my attentions on a few of those new Squier basses instead of the Bass VI, haha.

Oh, fretless P, _please_ come to Korea...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2013)

If these do become popular, hopefully we'll see some pickguards being made if you can't get any custom made.

.... the fretless P, I want that blue PJ.


----------



## Altar (Aug 5, 2013)

PM SneakyT over on OSG, he's working on them right now.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 7, 2013)

Man I really want a white one to just fuzz out on.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 26, 2013)

So i think i'm going to order a white one very soon, i'll let you guys know what it's like when it arrives. on a side note, man i wish Warmoth had Bass vi options!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2013)

They do, actually.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They do, actually.



bullshit really!?
Edit: good god how did i not notice this!? new plan 
it's a shame that warmoth's bass vi neck style is ugly as sin


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 2, 2013)

update:
I have put a deposit on an white one. should have it payed for in a week or two. Man I can't wait 'till it gets here.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 2, 2013)

update:
I have put a deposit on an white one. should have it payed for in a week or two. Man I can't wait 'till it gets here.


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 2, 2013)

I for one love Fenders and never took a real liking to Gibsons. Every player has their preferences. I'd love an ERG strat/tele for an affordable price. I don't really care if fender makes it or not. I'd love to see it with a slimmed out neck joint and noise cancelling single coils.


----------



## Alice AKW (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys, this popped up in my subscriptions today, Squier Bass VI inside!


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 3, 2013)

I take it all back, that looks like awesomely good fun.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2013)

Must. Buy. Soon.


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering... I was watching Aerosmith's concert (they are playing in Brazil right now, streaming on Multishow - A Vida sem Roteiro - Vídeos, Músicas, Viagem, Humor e muito mais if anyone wants to see them). They started the concert with Back in the Saddle and Joe Perry was playing a music man baritone that was similar to Fender's Bass VI. Does anyone know which model is this? I was really instrigued by it, it looked and sounded awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2013)

Music Man Silo bass modded with a Floyd Rose. 
Silhouette Bass


----------



## Kristianx510 (Feb 8, 2014)

Excuse me for the necrobump, but has anyone picked one of these up? I'm really conflicted on buying the squier or fender. I prefer the looks/controls on the squier, but in concerned with the quality of it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2014)

I love my Classic Vibe Strat, and I've heard lots of praise for the upper-range Squier stuff.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just found out it's made in Indonesia as opposed to china like I thought. That definitely gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## Shimme (Feb 10, 2014)

I almost wish I had gotten this instead of a Mushok bari...


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 26, 2014)

Such a gnarly instrument. Doesn't sound much like a true bass unless you're riding the low E, but being able to play bar chords and stuff is great. Couldn't take time time to figure out the EQ and pickup system in the store, but you can make some pretty on the fly tonal changes. The craftsmanship is really high quality as well. On par with any sort of Mexican Fender guitar or bass. Unfortunately, I couldn't test out scales and shredz because the B string was buzzed out. Wish I had the cash for this one. Would look great next to my latest purchase, as they share a similar shape.

If there are any downsides, it's not a great alternative to your sort of standard ERG 8 string. You won't get much Meshuggah out of this guy.. but if PJ Harvey and The Cure are more your style, you can't afford not to have one of these.

edit: It's also much more comfortable to play than it looks. As you'd expect, it's feels like a guitar and bass had a kid.


----------

